# I started a new religion... please join



## Mouse (Nov 28, 2010)

You and I will never agree &bull; A Religious Movement

I blogged it, so it's an official, tax exempt religious party.. and by party I mean "where's my beer?"


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 30, 2010)

can u induct me in as a minister? i want to perform weddings


----------



## Mouse (Nov 30, 2010)

weddings can only be performed in Church. But, yes. go for it.


----------



## spoorprint (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't Join do to first commandment. I'm not that regular.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

try #2 for #2


----------



## spoon (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have a bathroom and sometimes don't shit for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 20, 2010)

spoon said:


> I don't have a bathroom and sometimes don't shit for 3 or 4 days.


 

perfect!


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 20, 2010)

Mouse said:


> weddings can only be performed in Church. But, yes. go for it.


 


weddings can be performed about anywhere (i think), as long as there's a licensed preist or something.. 
a buddy of mine just got married in a park right down the street from where i'm crashing, by a friend of ours that just started his own "religion" and was an ordained minister of that "church". it was pretty awesome, because he's kind of a modern primitive kind of guy. strange tattoos and piercing everywhere.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in, this sounds like just the religion for me


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll support this but have my own religion to feed blood to.
Good shit if original.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

dharma bum said:


> weddings can be performed about anywhere (i think), as long as there's a licensed preist or something..
> a buddy of mine just got married in a park right down the street from where i'm crashing, by a friend of ours that just started his own "religion" and was an ordained minister of that "church". it was pretty awesome, because he's kind of a modern primitive kind of guy. strange tattoos and piercing everywhere.



not in this religion, sorry. only in Church (the bathroom)

we dont have priests.. just someone to bring you TP if you run out.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 20, 2011)

Mouse said:


> not in this religion, sorry. only in Church (the bathroom)
> 
> we dont have priests.. just someone to bring you TP if you run out.



nice rule to throw in there! (the bathroom being the church). nice.


----------

